# Aufrüst-Experten - Folge 1: PS4 und Xbox One "schuld" an massiven gestiegenen Hardware-Specs



## Petra_Froehlich (27. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Aufrüst-Experten - Folge 1: PS4 und Xbox One "schuld" an massiven gestiegenen Hardware-Specs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Aufrüst-Experten - Folge 1: PS4 und Xbox One "schuld" an massiven gestiegenen Hardware-Specs


----------



## MisterBlonde (27. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie finde ich das lustig. Ich habe fast sieben Jahre mit einem AMD Athlon X2 5000+ und fünf Jahre mit einer PNY 9600 GT OC (die hat damals ca. 120 Euro gekostet) nahezu jedes Spiel, das ich spielen wollte auf 30 FPS spielen können. (Klar, in den letzten Jahren musste immer niedrig-mittel als Grafikeinstellung ausreichen) Ich baue ein komplett neues System zusammen und ein halbes Jahr später ist die 200 Euro Grafikkarte angeblich schon nicht mehr gut genug, um überhaupt sowas wie Assassins Creed: Unity starten zu können. Sorry, ich sage: Bullshit. Da wird für meine Begriffe mittlerweile ganz klar übertrieben verschwenderisch programmiert, um neue Hardware an den Mann zu bringen. Für viele Anforderungen sehe ich selten eine Rechtfertigung. Von mir gibt es dann halt weder Geld für das Spiel, noch für die neue Hardware. Es gibt zum Glück genug Entwickler, die erstmal mit dem arbeiten, was noch nichtmal vernünftig ausgereizt wird.

Wenn die neuen Konsolen daran Schuld sein sollen, wird es noch unglaubwürdiger, denn der grafische Sprung und der Sprung der Hardware, die dafür benötigt wird, steht in keinem Verhältnis zueinander.

"Dragon Age: Inquisition, Far Cry 4, Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare: Die  Top-Spiele der kommenden Monate schockieren mit heftigen  Hardware-Anforderungen."

Hab' ich was verpasst? Wann wurden denn die Anforderungen für Far Cry 4 veröffentlicht?


----------



## battschack (27. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich ist das meiste nur dumm raus reden...  Die wollen einfach weniger optimieren und fertig... Hardware Hersteller freut sich auch mit.


----------



## Gemar (27. Oktober 2014)

Damit hat ja auch keiner gerechnet!^^ xD
War bei der letzen Generation doch genau so, dass man eine Grafikkarte benötigte die mind 2 Generationen über der der Konsole lag, mit der Zeit waren es dann sogar 3 Generationen. Wer sich jetzt noch wundert, dass er die ersten echten NextGen Spiele mit seiner Mittelklasse-Karte nicht spielen kann, der hat den Schuß nicht gehört.
Was die schlechten Ports betrifft, die lasse ich einfach links liegen und hol sie mir für nen 5er wenn die Hardwarepreise auch gesunken sind.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Die Anforderungen, damit man überhaupt "spielen" kann, steigen nur sehr mäßig - nur die empfohlenen Dinge für alle Details&co - aber das ist an sich nicht so großartig was neues. Auch früher gab es immer wieder mal 2-3 "Blockbuster", die gegen Jahresende / Jahreswechsel erschienen und GANZ neue Maßstäbe gesetzt haben, wenn es um höhere Detailstufen geht. Egal ob Crysis, Far Cry 2, Battlefield 3 oder Gothic 3: alles schon Mal dagewesen von wegen "Anforderungen steigen scheinbar extrem"


----------



## MisterBlonde (27. Oktober 2014)

Gemar schrieb:


> Wer sich jetzt noch wundert, dass er die ersten echten NextGen Spiele mit seiner Mittelklasse-Karte nicht spielen kann, der hat den Schuß nicht gehört.



Wennn du meinst, dass man mehr als eine Mittelklassekarte zum reinen Spielen eines dieser "NextGen"-Spiele benötigt, hast wohl du den Schuss nicht gehört oder bist schon gut abgerichtet worden.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. Oktober 2014)

Wär ja alles schön und gut wenn die Hardware Hersteller mal auf den Boden der Realität zurückkommen würden und die Preise anpassen. 
Ich z.b. habe 2012 mithilfe eines Freundes einen Pc zusammengestellt, November wird also wieder ein neuer zusammengestellt. Liegt daran das wir beide nur mäßig Ahnung hatten, und ich bei den Anforderungen die ich in letzter Zeit so mitgekriegt habe mir lieber mal ne 1800-2000 Maschine gönne um dann Ac Unity und Witcher 3 auch wirklich mit allen Details und Partikeleffekten und lebendigen Nebel und was weiß ich zu spielen ^^" 
Doof nur das ich immernoch recht wenig ahnung habe was Prozessoren und Motherboards angeht >.<


----------



## Van83 (27. Oktober 2014)

Zu der Aussage "JETZT AUFRÜSTEN!!!" sag ich ganz klar NEIN NOCH NICHT!!!
Anfang 2015 kommen neue Intel Chips und evtl. neue Grafikkarten. So kann man sich entscheiden ob man das neuste haben möchte oder nicht ganz so neu aber dafür billiger.


----------



## CaptProton (27. Oktober 2014)

Dank der XBOX 360 und der PS3 musste ich mein PC den ich 2008 gekauft hatte bis 2013 nicht aufrüsten. "Früher" vor den Konsolen habe ich jedes Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte gehabt.
Leider habe ich das Gefühl das wer jetzt aufrüstet sich  die nächsten 8-10 Jahre kein Grund gibt großartig Aufzurüsten, wenn es nicht Exklusive PC Spiele gibt. Ich meine die Konsolen haben in etwa eine GPU Power von einer AMD R7 250/260, was auch der Grund ist warum sie jetzt schon an ihre Leistungsgrenze kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wär ja alles schön und gut wenn die Hardware Hersteller mal auf den Boden der Realität zurückkommen würden und die Preise anpassen.
> Ich z.b. habe 2012 mithilfe eines Freundes einen Pc zusammengestellt, November wird also wieder ein neuer zusammengestellt. Liegt daran das wir beide nur mäßig Ahnung hatten, und ich bei den Anforderungen die ich in letzter Zeit so mitgekriegt habe mir lieber mal ne 1800-2000 Maschine gönne um dann Ac Unity und Witcher 3 auch wirklich mit allen Details und Partikeleffekten und lebendigen Nebel und was weiß ich zu spielen ^^"
> Doof nur das ich immernoch recht wenig ahnung habe was Prozessoren und Motherboards angeht >.<


  Wenn Du so viel ausgibst, dann ist das locker mal doppelt so viel wie nötig. An sich ist Hardware in den letzten 2-3 Jahren sehr günstig geworden, was Preis-Leistung angeht. Mit nem Setting

Xeon E3-1231v3 / Core i7-4700er => maximal 300€
Board => maximal 100€
2x4GB RAM => 70€
Gehäuse, Netzteil. DVD-LW, 1000GB Festplatte => 150-200€
AMD R9 290 => 280€

bist du bei unter 1000€, und jeder Euro mehr lohnt sich kaum. Vlt noch 100€ für ne 240GB-SSD, das ist nett für den windows-Alltag. Aber Gaming: erst mit SEHR viel Aufpreis hättest du vlt. 15-20% mehr Leistung, das wäre dann aber absolutes High-End, was in 2-3 Jahren wiederum maximal so stark wie ein dann neuer PC für vlt 700-800€ sein wird. Daher macht es echt keinen Sinn, mehr als 900-1000€ auszugeben - viel besser, man rüstet bei Bedarf alle 2-3 Jahre mal auf, als dass man "HighEnd" kauft und hofft, dass es mind 4 Jahre gut bei hohen Details reicht. Bei derzeitigen CPUs und Anforderungen reicht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in 2 Jahren erst mal ein Grafikkartenupdate, um die dann neuen Games auf Max zu spielen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. Oktober 2014)

@Herbboy: Habe versucht Dir eine Nachricht zu schicken, leider war Dein Posteingang voll ^^"


----------



## Gemar (27. Oktober 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Wennn du meinst, dass man mehr als eine Mittelklassekarte zum reinen Spielen eines dieser "NextGen"-Spiele benötigt, hast wohl du den Schuss nicht gehört oder bist schon gut abgerichtet worden.


Sry, da muß ich Dir widersprechen. Es liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, dass die Hardwareanforderungen mit jeder neuen Konsolen-Generation steigen.
Konsole ist ungleich PC. Diese beiden Systeme kann man nicht 1:1 miteinander vergleichen. Du wirst ja dann auch wieder 5 oder mehr Jahre lang Ruhe haben. Früher war das um einiges schlimmer. Da brauchte man alle ein bis zwei Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte.
Jetzt kommt auch noch das VRam-Speicher-Debakel, siehe z.B. HdR: Mordor, hinzu. Spiele wurden schon zu PS3/xBox360-Zeiten sehr schlecht optimiert, warum sollte das jetzt anders sein?
Zudem gibt der PC Spiele in höherer Auflösung wieder, mit höherem Anti-Aliasing, mit mehr Bildern pro Sekunde. Wo soll denn die Leistung dafür herkommen?
Dass viele Spiele auf dem PC besser laufen könnten bestreite ich ja gar nicht, aber wer gedacht hat mit seiner Mittelklassekarte jetzt richtig zu liegen, war vielleicht doch etwas blauäugig.


----------



## AC3 (27. Oktober 2014)

> VRam-Speicher-Debakel, siehe z.B. HdR: Mordor, hinzu



1) Das Spiel läuft auf einer 2GB GPU einwandfrei (Texturen High).
2) Das Spiel läuft auf der X1/PS4 *nicht* in Ultra sondern in Medium-High.
3) Das Spiel läuft auf der X1/PS4 mit 30 FPS und auf der X1 in 900P.

Wenn du anfängst Vergleiche zu ziehen dann bitte RICHTIG.

Fakt ist: Mordor läuft auf dem PC einwandfrei und ist auch sehr gut für den PC optimiert. Das Spiel läuft sogar auf einem mittelmäßigen Gaming-Laptop der langsamer ist als eine PS4 mit 30 FPS (860 Mobile).
Wenn das Spiel schlecht für den PC optimiert wäre dann würde das nie und nimmer so gut auf schwächerer Hardware laufen.
Benchmarks in Ultra zählen nicht, da Ultra Einstellungen in Mordor PC-EXKLUSIV sind.
Das fängt an beim Tessellierungsgrad bis hin zu den Texturen.
Ultra Einstellungen auf dem PC sind gedacht für Enthusiasten-Hardware.

Mordors Schatten läuft auf einer ~150€ GPU in 1080P / High ohne AA mit um die 60 FPS (AVG) und das ist ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.



> Wann wurden denn die Anforderungen für Far Cry 4 veröffentlicht?



Bin schon auf die DAU-Benchmarks sämtlicher Fachseiten gespannt. Vermutlich in Ultra mit 4xMSAA... 
Dann geht wieder der S*itstorm los in den Foren.



> War bei der letzen Generation doch genau so, dass man eine Grafikkarte  benötigte die mind 2 Generationen über der der Konsole lag, mit der Zeit  waren es dann sogar 3 Generationen.



Far Cry 3 auf der X360 entspricht nicht mal den niedrigsten PC Einstellungen. 
Also selbst wenn du alles auf "LOW" drehst sieht es auf dem PC noch immer besser aus.
Far Cry 3 läuft auf der X360 mit um die 20 FPS.
Far Cry 3 läuft auf der X360 in 1280x704 Pixel.
Die X360 ist mit einem Großteil der Spiele   komplett überfordert; vor allem mit Spielen der letzten ~4 Jahre.


In der X360 Qualität kann man Far Cry 3 mittlerweile sogar auf einer Office-iGPU  auf dem PC spielen nur zur Information.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YhYFoxdbTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und das hier ist batman origin in der x360 qualität auf einer GTX660 ... schau dir mal die FPS an ... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tM54DdkZ3Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kratos333 (27. Oktober 2014)

Versteh ich nicht. Seit Jahren kommen immer wieder Titel für die man starke Hardware braucht. Beispiel rome 2 oder CoH 2. Das nächstes Jahr Titel kommen die technisch noch weiter sind ist doch keine Neuerung? Das geht doch schon seit 20 Jahren so. Wer bereit dafür ist alles immer auf max. Zu zocken der muss eben Hardware kaufen. Darüber zu weinen wegen der Hardware Anforderungen ist ein witz

Das hat auch gar nix mit den Konsolen zu tun. Wen ich ein AC2 früher auf dem pc mit der ps3 version Vergleiche sind die Unterschiede nichtmal erwähnenswert. Wie viel ram hatte die ps3 nochmal? TJo, mangelnde Optimierung. Ist ja auch klar. Bei 5% der Einnahmen nimmt sich doch kein Entwickler Zeit auf eine Optimierung und selbst wen ist die Hardware Basis der User weit unter der ps3. Selbst heute noch. Man möchte einen großen Kundenkreis erreichen und baut kein Spiel für 0.5% der User. Oder meint einer das wirklich viele Asiaten,russen und Co (da ist nunma die größte userbase) bereit ist mehrere hundert euros im Jahr für Hardware auszugeben? Aufjedenfall.... Europa also reiche Länder wie Deutschland sind nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde und ich kenn auch keinen der für zwei Spiele im Jahr aufrüstet. Da kauft man es gleich für Konsole und ist auf der sicheren Seite. Aber es Kommen ja eh zu 98% nur noch indietitel auf dem pc die man selbst auf einem 400€ Laptop ohne Probleme zocken kann. Natürlich schade für Leute die gerne ihren pc pimpen aber die Zeit wird eh irgendwann vorbei sein. Wen ich sehe was schon auf meinen neuen iPad air möglich ist frag ich mich warum ich mehrere hundert euros in den pc stecken soll. GG Highend pc. Wir hatten eine schöne Zeit...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Habe versucht Dir eine Nachricht zu schicken, leider war Dein Posteingang voll ^^"



sollte jetzt gehen ^^


----------



## Gemar (27. Oktober 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> 1) Das Spiel läuft auf einer 2GB GPU einwandfrei
> 2) Das Spiel läuft auf der X1/PS4 *nicht* in Ultra sondern in Medium-High.
> 3) Das Spiel läuft auf der X1/PS4 mit 30 FPS und auf der X1 sogar nur in 900P.
> 
> ...


Bei den PS3/xBox360-Ports gab es genug Spiele, die erst gar nicht auf einem Mittelklasse-System gut liefen. Egal in welchen Einstellung, daher hat das gar nichts mit Ultra-Einstellungen zu tun. Der Port verlangte einfach nach einer stärkeren CPU und GPU, weil es nicht sonderlich gut programmiert oder optimiert wurde.

Mit dem VRam-Debakel meinte ich eher etwas anderes, sry hätte auch andere Spiele dafür auflisten können:
Inflation bei Videospeicher: Schlampige Optimierung der Konsolenversionen schuld?

Und natürlich läuft HdR: Mordor gut. Es sieht auf mittleren Einstellungen ja schließlich auch nur wie ein LastGen Spiel aus.
Also sind die angepriesenen VRam Anforderungen, wie Du schon erleutert hast, ziemlicher Blödsinn gewesen.


----------



## Svatlas (27. Oktober 2014)

Von Schuld kann keine Rede sein. Das ist pure Absicht. Dieser Sprung ist einfach total übertrieben. In meinen Augen werden die Spiele extra unnötig aufgeblasen(für eine schwache Konsole), damit der Hardwarebereich angekurbelt wird. Ich werde mir bestimmt nicht eine neue Graka holen. Meine gtx tf 760 ist ja grad mal neu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mit dem Aufrüsten oder sich einen neuen PC kaufen, eigentlich kein Problem (was ich gerade ja getan hab). Dann muss man aber auch wirklich einen Aufschwung erkennen können und nicht, dass die Hardwarenanforderungen nur steigen, weil man die Spiele mies portiert


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ist schon witzig. Die letzten Jahre wurde von PC-Only Gamern immer kritisiert, die Konsolen (insbesondere als Leading Platform) würden die Entwicklung am PC ausbremsen und unter den Möglichkeiten bleiben, und nu?
Es wird doch immer (solange es einen Markt gibt) so sein, dass im Jahresrythmus bessere PC-Hardware kommt und man ständig am Aufrüsten ist. Andererseits gibt es dafür halt am PC auch die maximalste Grafikqualität.
Man brauche sich nur mal die Haar-/Felldemos (die in Ultrasettings freigeschaltet werden) von Witcher 3 anschauen, oder die Richtung, die Star Citizen einschlägt. Das waren zwei schlagkräftige Beispiele, um für mich ein Rivial des PC-Gamings zu starten.
Pauschalaussagen von wegen schlechter Optimierung sind da auch nicht angebracht, wenn ein Game alle DX12 und Physiksschubladen zieht - das braucht halt ultimative Power.


----------



## battschack (27. Oktober 2014)

Gemar schrieb:


> Sry, da muß ich Dir widersprechen. Es liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, dass die Hardwareanforderungen mit jeder neuen Konsolen-Generation steigen.
> Konsole ist ungleich PC. Diese beiden Systeme kann man nicht 1:1 miteinander vergleichen. Du wirst ja dann auch wieder 5 oder mehr Jahre lang Ruhe haben. Früher war das um einiges schlimmer. Da brauchte man alle ein bis zwei Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte.
> Jetzt kommt auch noch das VRam-Speicher-Debakel, siehe z.B. HdR: Mordor, hinzu. Spiele wurden schon zu PS3/xBox360-Zeiten sehr schlecht optimiert, warum sollte das jetzt anders sein?
> Zudem gibt der PC Spiele in höherer Auflösung wieder, mit höherem Anti-Aliasing, mit mehr Bildern pro Sekunde. Wo soll denn die Leistung dafür herkommen?
> Dass viele Spiele auf dem PC besser laufen könnten bestreite ich ja gar nicht, aber wer gedacht hat mit seiner Mittelklassekarte jetzt richtig zu liegen, war vielleicht doch etwas blauäugig.




Früher früher wurde aber auch die Grafik in extremer tempo immer besser und besser. Heute stehen wir fast auf einem fleck^^
Grafik steht fast still, Weniger Optimieren = optimal für die entwickler die spieler müssen es ja bezahlen^^

@John

Es geht mehr darum das Grafik usw so gut wie gleich geblieben ist aber die anforderungen wurden einfach mal verdoppelt teils oO

Es gibt jetzt noch spiele wo besser auschauen wie die neuen und brauchen viel weniger leistung, warum???

Wer das ned sieht das die einfach nur kein bock auf optimieren haben ist echt BLIND. Da kannst du erzählen was du willst


----------



## baiR (27. Oktober 2014)

Das war doch klar, dass die Hardwareanforderungen nach Release der ersten richtigen Next-Gen-Titel steigen werden. Die Hardwareanforderungen waren doch schon bei den Last-Gen-Titeln übertrieben hoch. Ich wusste auch schon dass der Vramverbrauch mit Sicherheit sehr viel höher sein wird. Eben weil die Current-Gen theoretisch über 8 GB-Vram verfügt. Aber natürlich muss auch Arbeitsspeicher für das System übrigbleiben. Wie viel das ist, darüber kann man nur spekulieren. In der Last Gen hatten die Konsolen nur lächerliche 512 MB Sharedmemory zur Verfügung. Die jeweiligen PC-Versionen zu den Multiplattformspielen benötigten aber 1 GB Vram oder sogar mehr. Da ist es doch nur logisch, dass die Current-Gen-Multiplattformspiele mittlerweile noch mehr Vram benötigen.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich mit meiner GTX 970 zukunftssicher genug bin um zumindest in den nächsten zwei Jahren die meisten Spiele in Full HD und hohen bis Ultradetails spielen zu können. Aber der ansteigende Vramverbrauch macht mir da auch Sorgen. Ich werde aber eventuell nicht um ein Prozessorupgrade herumkommen. Allerdings hat sich mein Prozessor bei Dead Rising 3 sehr gut geschlagen und das obwohl dort wirklich beeindruckende Zombiemassen auf den Bildschirm dargestellt werden. Ich hoffe nur, dass mein Core I5 3450 noch mit GTA V klarkommt. Wenn nicht, muss ein neues Mainboard mit Sockel 1150 und ein neuer Prozessor her.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich mit meiner GTX 970 zukunftssicher genug bin um zumindest in den nächsten zwei Jahren die meisten Spiele in Full HD und hohen bis Ultradetails spielen zu können. Aber der ansteigende Vramverbrauch macht mir da auch Sorgen.


 immer dieses bescheuerte "Ultra", also sorry: da würd ich mich nicht von verunsichern lassen. Nur weil es einen Modus GIBT, der zb 6GB "braucht" oder zb die Leistung eines GTX 980 SLI-Verbundes heißt das nicht, dass Deine Karte nicht mehr gut ist, wenn sie nur 3-4GB hat.  Texturen reinpacken, die mehr Speicher brauchen als jede Oberklassekarte bietet, und das dann "Ultra" nennen, könnte man theoretisch bei jedem, auch grafisch völlig veralteten Game... das heißt nicht, dass es auf "nur" hohen Details statt Ultra merkbar schlechter aussieht.


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> immer dieses bescheuerte "Ultra", also sorry: da würd ich mich nicht von verunsichern lassen. Nur weil es einen Modus GIBT, der zb 6GB "braucht" oder zb die Leistung eines GTX 980 SLI-Verbundes heißt das nicht, dass Deine Karte nicht mehr gut ist, wenn sie nur 3-4GB hat.  Texturen reinpacken, die mehr Speicher brauchen als jede Oberklassekarte bietet, und das dann "Ultra" nennen, könnte man theoretisch bei jedem, auch grafisch völlig veralteten Game... das heißt nicht, dass es auf "nur" hohen Details statt Ultra merkbar schlechter aussieht.



ja
Ultra kann man echt als Grafikblender bezeichnen und man sollte auch bedenken, nur weil man etwas hochdrehen kann, bedeutet nicht das es auch wirklich merklich besser aussieht, außer die FPS können runter gehen


----------



## baiR (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte mit Ultradetails die grafisch bestaussehendste Option. Ich meinte nicht solch Grafikoptionen wie das Über-Sampling aus The Witcher 2. Das einfach nur dazu da erschien um jede Grafikkarte in die Knie zu zwingen. Bei Crysis 3 habe ich mich mit meiner GTX 560 ti auch mit mittleren Details zufriedengegeben da die Unterschiede zwischen den Detailstufen kaum bis gar nicht sichtbar waren.

Auch bin ich keiner der immer AA bis zum Anschlag aufdreht. Bei den meisten Spielen aktiviere ich 2 faches AA. Das reicht mir dann meistens in Verbindung mit einer 1080p-Auflösung. Ich möchte nur nicht auf schöne gut sichtbare Grafikeffekte verzichten. Früher bei Crysis waren es z.b. die in Echtzeit berechneten Lichtstrahlen, bei Mafia 2 und Mirror's Edge waren es die PhysX-Effekte und bei Tomb Raider das Tress-FX. Ich bin halt ein Grafikenthusiast.


----------



## thisisnotagame (28. Oktober 2014)

Als nächstes kommt dann die Aussage: „Um mit einer PS4 mithalten zu können benötigt ihr mindestens eine Titan Z mit 12 GB." alles darunter geht nicht (Trollgesichtermitdonutschokoladeumdenmund)
Ich frag mich wie viel Kohle über den Tisch geht das Entwickler so einen Schwachsinn erzählen, die sollen ihre Spiele gescheit portieren .
Mit solchen specs ist da nur Ärger vorprogrammiert, und das ganze soll dann noch 60 Euros kosten. 
Die sind doch ohne Schutzhelm aus dem zweiten oder dritten Stockwerk katapultiert worden als sie klein waren anders kann ich mir die Aussagen nicht erklären.
Quote:  "Ji?í Rýdl von Warhorse (Kingdom Come Deliverance)
Die Konsolen bieten stärkere Prozessoren, mehr Hauptspeicher, größere Festplatten und DirectX11-Unterstützung. Daher müssen PC-Spiele vergleichbaren Anforderungen genügen, um ähnlich beeindruckende Grafik bieten zu können." 
Lieber Ji?í Rýdl,  die PS4 hat den "Jaguar aka Pussycat" eingebaut was soll daran bitte so gut sein?
Und die AMD BrechsübersknieGPU mit 1,84 TFLOPS.  was rechtfertigt da Anforderung wie beispielsweise bei ACUnity mit 680GTX als minimum?
Kann jedem nur raten die Finger von Konsolen spielen zu lassen die solche Anforderungen an den PC stellen.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren einen neuen Rechner mit Core i5 3570K geholt, selbst die schnellsten i7 CPUs heute sind nur unwesentlich schneller, früher waren zwei Jahre Welten, da hat die CPU 100 Prozent Mehrleistung gehabt. 

Damals kam nur eine Radeon HD 6770 für 120 Euro da rein, eigentlich dachte ich, viel zu lahm, ging aber nicht anders. Der Witz ist, die Grafikkarte reicht für fast alle aktuellen Titel immer noch. Klar, die ganz großen Hardwarefresser wie Ryse werden da nicht mehr mit maximalen Details sondern nur noch Mittel laufen, nur, das sind halt wirklich nur ganz wenige Spiele. Und ja, ich liebäugle sicherlich mit einer schnelleren, besseren Karte. Nur solange die nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert bringt.

Und oh mein Gott, wenn ich da so in manche Grafikkartendiskussionen (insbesondere bei anderen Seiten) schaue, da geht unter GeForce 970 ja gar nichts mehr, alle Spiele völlig unspielbar! Da kann ich echt immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Grafikkarte als P*nisverlängerung? 

Gleiches Spiel übrigens bei Monitoren. Unter 4k und 144Hz, gibt es nicht ... das ist der g*ile Scheiß und alles andere ist Mist. 

Ne, zum Glück spiele ich um Spaß zu haben. Und mir ist es egal, ob ein Spiel mit 62 FPS oder 65 FPS läuft, mein Monitor hat eh nur 60 Hz und Full HD (dafür aber ein gutes MVA Panel und dadurch sieht das Bild eh besser aus als auf den Spielemonitoren mit den blassen TN Panels ^^ ).


----------



## AC3 (28. Oktober 2014)

> Ich meinte mit Ultradetails die grafisch bestaussehendste Option. Ich  meinte nicht solch Grafikoptionen wie das Über-Sampling aus The Witcher  2. Das einfach nur dazu da erschien um jede Grafikkarte in die Knie zu  zwingen.



Nein; da man nur mit SSAA/DSR auch wirklich jede Kante geglättet bekommt.
Herkömmliche AA Techniken scheitern an zu wenig Bildinformation (1080P) um Gräser und Zäune und feinste Details zu glätten.
Da kann man nur mit billigen Post-Effekten arbeiten die jedoch die Bildschärfe reduzieren.

SSAA/DSR sind sehr wichtige Modi für Enthusiasten und High-End Hardware.
Insbesondere ältere Spiele profitieren enorm davon da man ein GTA IV zum Beispiel mittlerweile auf einer 200€ GPU in 4K spielen kann. In dieser Auflösung flimmert absolut nichts mehr und das Bild ist schärfer und wesentlich ruhiger (weniger Aliasing).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterBlonde (28. Oktober 2014)

Gemar schrieb:


> Sry, da muß ich Dir widersprechen. Es liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, dass die Hardwareanforderungen mit jeder neuen Konsolen-Generation steigen.



Das habe ich nicht bestritten. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich den technischen Sprung nicht sehe, der mich jetzt dazu bewegen soll, 300+ Euro in eine neue Grafikkarte zu investieren. Für mich ist das Ganze nur ein bequemer Umstand für Nvidia und co. neue Karten an den Mann zu bringen, obwohl der grafische Fortschritt auf dem PC in den letzten Jahren auch nicht unbedingt explodiert ist. Dass Assassins Creed: Unity dann noch eng mit Nvidia entwickelt wurde, ist natürlich ein super Zufall. Diese ganze Grafikkarten-Psychologie ist sowieso sehr interessant. Vor kurzem hatte ich doch tatsächlich kurz das Gefühl, meine 760 wäre unheimlich veraltet, weil es ja schon die 900er Reihe gibt, obwohl das natürlich eigentlich erst die 800er Reihe wäre. Diesen Umstand macht sich Nvidia sicherlich gerne zu Nutze, dem Kunden das Gefühl zu geben, aufrüsten zu müssen, obwohl das vielleicht gar nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre. 

Die GTX 760 kostet übrigens immer noch über 200 Euro und wird nach wie vor von Nvidia als "leistungsfähige Grafikkarte" mit "umfangreichen, technologischen PC-Gaming-Technologien" beworben. Ein tolles BlaBla, das Nvidia wohl vergessen hat, als sie mit Ubisoft Hand in Hand gearbeitet haben.



Gemar schrieb:


> Zudem gibt der PC Spiele in höherer Auflösung wieder, mit höherem  Anti-Aliasing, mit mehr Bildern pro Sekunde. Wo soll denn die Leistung  dafür herkommen?



Eine Frage des Anspruchs. Welche Auflösung und grafischen Einstellungen man spielen will, kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden. Dafür gibt es ein Einstellungsmenü. Ich verzichte auch gerne auf Antialiasing und 60 FPS, um ein tolles Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen. Wenn aber künstlich Barrieren geschaffen werden, werde ich etwas stinkig. Ich glauba aber nicht, dass sich die Entwickler jetzt an Ubisoft ein Beispiel nehmen, von daher behalte ich meine Karte auch erstmal.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ist schon witzig. Die letzten Jahre wurde  von PC-Only Gamern immer kritisiert, die Konsolen (insbesondere als  Leading Platform) würden die Entwicklung am PC ausbremsen und unter den  Möglichkeiten bleiben, und nu?



Hast du dir damals die Namen dieser PC-Only-Gamer aufgeschrieben? Durchaus möglich, dass es diesmal ganz andere PC-Only-Gamer sind, die sich beklagen...  Wenn die Konsolen nun (indirekt, die werden ja nur als Aufhänger verwendet) dafür sorgen, dass es noch schlechter optimierte Spiele herauskommen und die Hardwareanforderungen absolut grundlos explodieren, wird das nicht unbedingt besser. Wieso für WD noch mindestens eine GTX 460 notwendig war und für AC:U ein halbes Jahr später plötzlich die GTX 680 gerade ausreicht, müsste mir mal jemand erklären. Grafisch sehe ich da keinen himmelweiten Unterschied, außer, dass AC:U durch sein Setting prunkvoller anmutet. Die enormen Gegnermassen sollten eigentlich eine CPU-Angelegenheit sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. Oktober 2014)

In den nächsten Jahren werden die Konsolen ihre Retourkutsche Dank skalierbare Grafik-Engines noch bekommen. Ich sehe dieses Thema ziemlich gelassen.


----------



## stockduck (28. Oktober 2014)

"Rasant wachsend"? 

Ich würds eher so bezeichnen:

"ENDLICH geht mal was weiter"


----------



## theafth (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich versteh das auch nicht schon ewig kein Spiel mehr gehabt das meinen Pc gefordert hat? ^^ Hab ich da was verpasst oder Spiele die Leute noch auf eine 486er? ^^


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2014)

theafth schrieb:


> Ich versteh das auch nicht schon ewig kein Spiel mehr gehabt das meinen Pc gefordert hat? ^^ Hab ich da was verpasst oder Spiele die Leute noch auf eine 486er? ^^



in Anbetracht von so Sachen wie Star Citizen, Project Cars, The Witcher 3:

JA,
du hast garantiert was verpasst


----------



## MajorSalty (28. Oktober 2014)

Wobei diese hohen Anforderungen  oft einfach ungerechtfertigt sind. Da wird hier und da mal ein i7 3770 empfohlen oder sogar eine GTX 780, wobei die neuen Konsolen definitiv damit nicht zu vergleichen sind.
In manchen Fällen sind solche Anforderungen einfach nur ein Vorwand, denn eigentlich sind die Spiele dann einfach nur schlecht auf den PC portiert und sind deshalb so hardwarehungrig.
Trifft nicht auf alle Spiele zu, aber bei manchen erkennt man einfach sofort, dass da einfach kaum wert auf eine gute Portierung gelegt wurde und deshalb einfach die Anforderungen angehoben werden.


----------



## Gemar (28. Oktober 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht bestritten. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich den technischen Sprung nicht sehe, der mich jetzt dazu bewegen soll, 300+ Euro in eine neue Grafikkarte zu investieren. Für mich ist das Ganze nur ein bequemer Umstand für Nvidia und co. neue Karten an den Mann zu bringen, obwohl der grafische Fortschritt auf dem PC in den letzten Jahren auch nicht unbedingt explodiert ist. Dass Assassins Creed: Unity dann noch eng mit Nvidia entwickelt wurde, ist natürlich ein super Zufall. Diese ganze Grafikkarten-Psychologie ist sowieso sehr interessant...



Die grafischen Sprünge werden immer kleiner. Große Unterschiede sieht man nur wenn man ein Spiel von 2008 mit einem heutigen Spiel direkt vergleicht. Trotzdem fressen sie immer mehr Leistung, im Hintergrund finden immer komplexere Berechnungen statt, welche aber eben nur einen kleinen Beitrag zur besseren Grafik geben. Trotzdem gebe ich nicht viel Geld für Grafikkarten aus, weil es schlichtweg nicht nötig ist. Spiele sehen in einem Mittel-Hoch-Mix immer noch gut genug aus. Und ich werde auch nicht für AC: Unity aufrüsten, solche Titel lasse ich erst einmal liegen. Ich sehe da kein Problem. Wer sich da belabern läßt muß eben blechen. Werden die Anforderungen zu hoch, spiele ich halt ein paar Indie-Spiele und warte bis sich die Hardware eingependelt hat und bezahlbar geworden ist.
Hier versuchen die Entwickler ja auch die Hardware zu puschen, weil sie ansonsten in den Regalen liegen bleibt und sie zu sehr optimieren müssen, bzw der Fortschritt stagniert, auch wenn er nicht merklich ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> in Anbetracht von so Sachen wie Star Citizen, Project Cars, The Witcher 3:
> 
> JA,
> du hast garantiert was verpasst



Bisher nicht. Die genannten Spiele sind alle drei noch nicht erschienen. Und der (vielleicht) größte genannte Hardwarefresser, Star Citizen, kommt erst in ein bis zwei Jahren.
Und ob man Witcher 3 und Project Cars nicht auch problemlos in Full HD mit maximalen Grafikdetails aber statt 16x AA dann 8x AA, deaktiviertem SSAA und mit 30 + FPS dann nicht auch problemlos auf Mittelklasse Rechnern spielen kann, sehen wir dann. Da bin ich nämlich absolut optimistisch, dass selbst meine Möhre das noch hinkriegt (und dabei immer noch erheblich besser aussieht als PS4 und XBox One).


----------



## Mav99 (28. Oktober 2014)

Das die Anforderungen mit den neuen Konsolen auch für PCs steigen war klar. 8GB RAM statt 512MB, DX11 Grafik statt DX9c, 64Bit Octa-Core CPUs.
Dazu kommt das die Konsolen die Hardware sehr viel direkter nutzen können als Windows PCs so das man grundsätzlich mehr Leistung für das gleiche Ergebnis benötigt. 
AMDs Mantle ist ein Versuch das zu ändern, die nächste DirectX Version, DX12, und künftige OpenGL Versionen werden diesen Ansatz aufgreifen. 

Selbst jetzt sollten aber 8GB RAM, ein schneller Quad-Core Prozessor und eine halbwegs aktuelle DX11 Grafikkarte ausreichen um zumindest das gleiche Ergebnis wie auf den Konsolen zu bekommen. Aber welcher PC-Spieler will das? Man will höhere Auflösungen, bessere Texturen, bestmögliche Kantenglättung, Ambient Occlusion und mehr sonstige Effekte in maximaler Qualität. Klar, das die Anforderungen weiter steigen. Dabei greifen die Spielehersteller mit den genannten Systemvoraussetzungen gerne DEUTLICH zu hoch, vor allem wohl um sich bei Problemen mit schwächerer Hardware mit dem Verweis auf die genannten Voraussetzungen den Support sparen zu können. Und besonders in den USA geht man damit auch idiotischen Klagen aus dem Weg... 


Ansonsten finde ich die Anforderungen gar nicht mal so hoch. Das meiste hätte mein letzter PC, Baujahr 2009(!) bereits erfüllen können: 

AMD Phenom II x4@3400, 8GB DDR2 RAM, nVidia GTX275 mit 1.7GB VRAM und Windows 7 x64. 
Mit dem Update der Grafikkarte auf eine GTX670 mit 2GB VRAM hätte der Rechner ab Ende 2012 sogar schon für die meisten aktuellen Spiele in Konsolenqualität oder besser gereicht. 
50GB oder mehr Plattenplatz für ein Spiel waren schon lange vorher kein Problem. 

Inzwischen steckt die GTX670 in einem Rechner mit i7 4770K und 16GB RAM. Demnächst wird die Karte noch durch eine GTX970 ersetzt und dann sollte dieser Rechner eigentlich wieder über Jahre für alles reichen was in dieser Konsolengeneration an Multi-Plattform Titeln noch erscheint... Zumindest solange ich bei 1920x1200 bzw. FullHD bleibe und mir kein 4K-Display gönne.  

Es lohnt sich immer vorausschauend zu kaufen, nicht am RAM und der CPU zu sparen und möglichst Grafikkarte und den Rest getrennt aufzurüsten. Damit kann man auch mit einem überschaubaren Budget immer recht aktuelle und leistungsfähige Hardware nutzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2014)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Inzwischen steckt die GTX670 in einem Rechner mit i7 4770K und 16GB RAM. Demnächst wird die Karte noch durch eine GTX970 ersetzt und dann sollte dieser Rechner eigentlich wieder über Jahre für alles reichen was in dieser Konsolengeneration an Multi-Plattform Titeln noch erscheint... Zumindest solange ich bei 1920x1200 bzw. FullHD bleibe und mir kein 4K-Display gönne.


Solange reicht auch noch die 670 ...


----------



## Wamboland (28. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir kommt der neue PC (außer Grafikkarte) vermutlich in 4-6 Monaten.

Mordor habe ich mit meinem Aktuellen System mit High Textures und ansonsten auch vieles auf Anschlag in 1080p mit 45-60 FPS spielen können. Trotz 2GB Karte. Nachladeruckler waren extrem selten und haben MICH nicht gestört. (i7 860 @ 2,8Ghz, 8 GB Ram, GF 770 2GB). Bis auf die Graka halt auch schon so um die 6 Jahre alt der Kasten. 

Die Karte muss dann noch ein paar Monate schuften - muss man sehen wie viele Spiele wirklich auf mehr als 2GB angewiesen sein werden.

Mordor rechtfertigt die hohen Anforderungen aber mMn nicht. Die Texturen sind ordentlich, aber nicht so gut das man den Speicher so vollmüllen müsste. Apropos. Die Wertung von PCG finde ich recht niedrig. Ich würde das Spiel eher im niedrigen 80er Bereich sehen (80-83.


----------



## Mav99 (28. Oktober 2014)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Solange reicht auch noch die 670 ...


Kann sein, aber die ist mir etwas zu laut... 

Meine MSI GTX 275 Lightning war selbst unter Last unhörbar. Die MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC ist trotz des sehr ähnlichen Kühlers unter Last relativ laut. Die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G ist allen Tests zufolge wieder so leise wie ich es von der "Lightning" gewohnt war. Und ich spiele natürlich auch gerne mit maximalen Details.


----------



## baiR (29. Oktober 2014)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Kann sein, aber die ist mir etwas zu laut...
> 
> Meine MSI GTX 275 Lightning war selbst unter Last unhörbar. Die MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC ist trotz des sehr ähnlichen Kühlers unter Last relativ laut. Die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G ist allen Tests zufolge wieder so leise wie ich es von der "Lightning" gewohnt war. Und ich spiele natürlich auch gerne mit maximalen Details.



Ich kann dazu nur den Test von Computerbase empfehlen. Die haben zwar auch die MSI empfohlen aber ich habe mir aufgrund des Spulenfiepens der anderen Karten die Omegaedition der Zotac GTX 970 gekauft. Bei der Zotac höre ich beim Zocken bei bis zu 60 FPS keinerlei Spulenfiepen. Ich kann aber nichts über die Lüfterlautstärke sagen da die seitlichen Gehäuselüfter von meinen Rechnergehäuse dauernd auf Hochleistung laufen und daher von der Lautstärke her alles in den Schatten stellen. Außerdem frisst die MSI 40 Watt mehr Leistung unter Last. 
11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Van83 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das ganze Thema hier Blödsinn ist.  Spiele kommen immer noch nach wie vor mit besseren Grafiken und die Hardware-Hersteller schicken ihre neue Hardware auch nach wie vor, in einem gewissen Zeitrahmen zum Verkauf raus. Aber ich verstehe auch, dass ein Magazin Lesestoff liefern muss.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur den Test von Computerbase empfehlen. Die haben zwar auch die MSI empfohlen aber ich habe mir aufgrund des Spulenfiepens der anderen Karten die Omegaedition der Zotac GTX 970 gekauft. Bei der Zotac höre ich beim Zocken bei bis zu 60 FPS keinerlei Spulenfiepen.


 Naja, bei 60 FPS ist Spulenfiepen auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, das kommt eher bei sehr hohen FPS-Werten zu Tage. Zudem ist es sehr gewagt von einem Test, bei einzelnen Modellen ein Spulenfiepen zu attestieren, denn die eine MSI GTX 970 im Test hat vlt Spelenfiepen, die nächste im Laden gekaufte MSI GTX 970 aber vielleicht nicht, und die Zotac GTX 970 hat im Test kein Fiepen, aber vlt haben am Ende doch 50% aller produzierten Zotac GTX 970 ein klares Spulenfiepen. 

Und so oder so ist mit Spulenfiepen ja auch nur ein EVENTUELL hörbares Fiepen gemeint. Eine Karte ganz ohne gibt es an sich nicht, und selbst die, die welches haben, sind je nach PC und User völlig unauffällig. Es gibt ja auch Leute, die extra hohe FPS "verursachen" durch eine alte Benchmark, dann bei offenem Gehäuse mit dem Ohr nah rangehen und rummeckern - dabei würden sie in Wahrheit rein gar nix hören, wenn sie ganz normal spielen bei geschlossenem PC  

Das Dumme ist natürlich: je leiser die Kühlung der Karte, desto eher würde man ein Spulenfiepen hören, wenn eines da ist    bzw. umgekehrt: bei einer nicht grad lüfterleisen Karte übertönen die Lüfter das Fiepen ganz einfach.


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

reicht ein Amd quadcore noch ?

Spiele nicht auf hoch / Ultra 

und bis jetzt wurde eher die grafikarte gefordert und die ist ja einigermassen aktuell noch


----------



## baiR (29. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, bei 60 FPS ist Spulenfiepen auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, das kommt eher bei sehr hohen FPS-Werten zu Tage. Zudem ist es sehr gewagt von einem Test, bei einzelnen Modellen ein Spulenfiepen zu attestieren, denn die eine MSI GTX 970 im Test hat vlt Spelenfiepen, die nächste im Laden gekaufte MSI GTX 970 aber vielleicht nicht, und die Zotac GTX 970 hat im Test kein Fiepen, aber vlt haben am Ende doch 50% aller produzierten Zotac GTX 970 ein klares Spulenfiepen.
> 
> Und so oder so ist mit Spulenfiepen ja auch nur ein EVENTUELL hörbares Fiepen gemeint. Eine Karte ganz ohne gibt es an sich nicht, und selbst die, die welches haben, sind je nach PC und User völlig unauffällig. Es gibt ja auch Leute, die extra hohe FPS "verursachen" durch eine alte Benchmark, dann bei offenem Gehäuse mit dem Ohr nah rangehen und rummeckern - dabei würden sie in Wahrheit rein gar nix hören, wenn sie ganz normal spielen bei geschlossenem PC
> 
> Das Dumme ist natürlich: je leiser die Kühlung der Karte, desto eher würde man ein Spulenfiepen hören, wenn eines da ist    bzw. umgekehrt: bei einer nicht grad lüfterleisen Karte übertönen die Lüfter das Fiepen ganz einfach.



Die Hoffnungen bezügliches des Spulenfiepens hatte ich auch, habe mir dann aber trotzdem sicherheitshalber die Zotac Omegaedition gekauft da die halt im Test gut abgeschnitten hat und im Internet bei den auffallenden Spulenfiepen eigentlich gar nicht die Omega genannt wurde. Getestet wurden aber reguläre Händlerversionen. Generell leidet die jetzige GPU-Generation sehr stark an Spulenfiepen. Die MSI fängt schon bei 60 FPS an zu fiepen. Das zwar nur gering aber ich wollte auf jeden Fall vermeiden, dass ich das nachher beim Zocken höre und bin auf Nr. sicher gegangen und habe mir deshalb die Zotac (Omega) gekauft, die in dieser Disziplin am besten abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## leckmuschel (8. November 2014)

wenn ich nicht mehr auf ultra spielen kann, kauf ich mir einfach nen neuen rechner. als leidenschaftlicher pc-liebhaber, ist mir das auch nicht zu teuer. allerdings warte ich auf ganz neue cpus von intel, sowie eine direct x 12- fähige grafikkarte (sofern man sie benötigt). 3.000 € ist mir das schon wert, dafür arbeite ich zu viel


----------

